# ever notice?



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

I have a large tomato clown, I love her, and she and her buddy yellow tang mess around all day in my 90 gallon mainly LPS reef tank. I have no problems, but does anyone who owns/owned them notice the noise they make while eating? It sounds like bones breaking, or like glass cracking noise. AT night when I cut up some squid or whathave u for my corals, I give him a piece too, and it is frozen food, but I thoroughly thaw the squid prior to cutting and feeding. But every time I feed the tank, I panic thinking my glass is breaking, and low and behold he makes the noise when eating meaty foods.. I am amazed.. just wondering if I have a oddball or is this the norm? I mean he has teeth but not trigger or puffer beaks.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

hmm never noticed, my tank is kind of on the noisy side though and clowns are small

that is part of what i love about the hobby all the little things you experiance when you check things out. it like a live nature show 24/7 in your own home..


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> hmm never noticed, my tank is kind of on the noisy side though and clowns are small
> 
> that is part of what i love about the hobby all the little things you experiance when you check things out. it like a live nature show 24/7 in your own home..


yeah a natural omfg I think my tank is cracking... lol yeah I am impressed with his jaw power, dunno if it is shared in all clowns, cause he does have some nice teethers...


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

http://redbellyman.blogspot.com/ I posted a mini vid there


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

wow that is loud


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i only have a couple of small frags and a few CUC in my tank right now and i can stare at it for hours. i cant wait until i add some fish!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> wow that is loud


I am telling u that is from a crappy digi camera mic, I need a underwater mic, it is like a mantis shrimp...


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

most clowns are able to produce noise. I think they use it a warning in the wild.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

welsher7 said:


> most clowns are able to produce noise. I think they use it a warning in the wild.


it must be telling him, "STAY THE F*CK BACK FROM MY FOOD!"


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

yeah thats it, stay away from my food! lol to bad the noise is usually the loudest when he is by himself, and the yellow tang cant eat squid anyway his mouth is retarded, and by retarded I mean algae eater


----------

